# tech question-  re:  YouTube



## JaniceM (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a blog on Weebly.  It occurred to me some posts could be improved by adding relevant videos from YouTube.  However, while the option is listed as 'media,' it's kinda complicated-  instead of asking for the 'share' option, and not the address in the address bar either, the info says to add the video url.  As this seems to be similar to what I encountered on this forum, can someone tell me where on YouTube this info is located?  Thanks


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't use Weebly, but here are a couple of links that explain how to embed Youtube videos on your blog.

https://hc.weebly.com/hc/en-us/articles/201552746-Embed-Video-from-YouTube-Vimeo-and-Others

https://www.webnots.com/how-to-add-videos-in-weebly-site/

Hope they help.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 6, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> I don't use Weebly, but here are a couple of links that explain how to embed Youtube videos on your blog.
> 
> https://hc.weebly.com/hc/en-us/articles/201552746-Embed-Video-from-YouTube-Vimeo-and-Others
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I'll check them out!


----------

